# parlee pics



## will2007 (Jun 22, 2007)

I just placed an order for a Z4 and can't wait to build it up. Anyone out there have pics of their parlee bikes. I am especially interested to see the different paint schemes. I will shoot some photos when I finish the build. Will have sram red, bontrager xxx lite wheels, and a shimano pro bar/stem combo.


----------

